# is my rig overheating



## 1033ruben (Apr 6, 2013)

yes hello to all now just today my system became highly unstable. and after some investigating i unclocked my machine and reset it to its defaults at which time it became stable again. so after some further investigating i found that speecy is reading my temps to be cpu at 46 degrees c and thats at idle(unclocked). however my spedfan is reading the cpu to be at 35c at idle so which is it ecause like i said this at idle and until this sat. i wont be bable to install my antec h20 950 water cooling system which is when i get it.
THANKS
RUBEN


----------



## 1033ruben (Apr 6, 2013)

alright so i figured it out it would look as if my rig was overheating as i just downloaded real temp and i would look as if my speedfan is no longer accurate.
THANKS ANYWAY
RUBEN


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Glad to hear you got it sorted. I would like to know what your system specs are including all cooling fans. How long have you been over clocking? What have you been over clocking to.


----------



## 1033ruben (Apr 6, 2013)

yes hello bassfisher6522 my system specs are right under the my system tab and i have 5 120mm fans one in the front intake two on the side also intakeor pushing air in one in my thermaltake v1 cpu cooler pushing air down and away from my psui hade to install my v1 horizontally(didnt have have enough room for a vertical mount) and 1 120mm fan on the back pushing air out (exhaust). but i get my brand new antec h20 950 water cooling kit tomorrow so i am hoping that my temps will go way down although after some web research i adjusted my real temp tj max to 85 c and it would like like my speedfan is reporting accurate temps. idk why speecy is reporting such warm temps or should i believe speecy and ignore the rest. And i am OC only to a 1600 fsb (400). which is right around 3.81 ghz and i have been OC ths particular setup for about a week.
THANKS IN ADVANCE
RUBEN


----------



## 1033ruben (Apr 6, 2013)

also I did a little research on the web and found that the x5460 can be clocked 120% which means to about 3792mhz or 399 fsb either way it is only 1mhz below the 400 that i had it at. however when stress testing i cant do it for very long because the temps jump way up im talking like 65 c on the cpu right away like a minute into the stress test oh well like i have said tomorrow comes in my antec h20 950 water cooling kit. OOOOOOOH CAN NOT WAIT!!!
THANKS
RUBEN


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

never use speedfan for temperatures, speedfan is for fors and has not been acurate on temps since dual core cpus came out.

Always believe your BIOS over software for temps. For software use hardware monitor and real temp. Whenever you overclock you need to thoroughly test with a stress testing program such as prime 95 for 6 hours (at least) or Intel Burn test set to very high or maximum for 20 passes (which takes about an hour). Intel Burn test is extremely intensive 20 passes is equivalent to 6 hours in prime

EDIT Also beaware that just because some people can get your cpu to 3.9 doesn't mean everyone can. People with the exact same specs and cooling can get very different results.

read the overclocking guides in the overclocking section.


----------

